
On Attention, Focus and Autism in the Tech Workplace - cracauer
https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/on-attention-focus-and-autism-in-the-tech-workplace-8246526fbbc0
======
cracauer
This has been revised and clarified.

I now use a whole bunch of terms that I find are useful to communicate
personal attention patterns to those who didn't think about them so far:
attention sponge, liking focus patterns to vehicle types, attention pathogens
etc.

------
cracauer
Last year I wrote about focus and attention when programming and how slow
tools and slow compile-run workaround time hurt us. "Software Development at 1
Hz (medium.com)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12577283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12577283)

This is my followup with more general attention and focus issues for some
parts of the workplace. [https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/on-attention-
focus-and-au...](https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/on-attention-focus-and-
autism-in-the-tech-workplace-8246526fbbc0)

If you like it I would also appreciate a retweet.
[https://twitter.com/MartinCracauer/status/902199195674824704](https://twitter.com/MartinCracauer/status/902199195674824704)

~~~
zafka
Sorry, I am not a tweeter :)

------
zafka
I enjoyed this. I guess because I relate in general. I was surprised that
there are not more comments here. I started reading last night right after you
posted, and left it open until this morning. This could be the start of a
great essay.

